# Portsmouth, NH GM looking for players



## carlbobo (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking for players for either D&D, Shadowrun or other RPGs. I can host on the weeknights but weekends I'll need someone else to host. I'm open for any day just cant play late on weeknights. Looking to run once a week also.


----------

